

Intel NUC review: a little desktop PC that holds big promise - abrowne
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/23/intel-nuc-review/

======
dualboot
It's cute but once you outfit the thing you might as well buy a Mac Mini..
you'll get a better CPU.

